# XT Calls...



## Turkey Comander (Feb 1, 2010)

Any of you guys ever try any XT diaphrams from Steve Kinder from PA ?

I've been using his Extreme Kee for several years with great success both spring and fall. It's takes hardly any air to whisper turkey and has plenty of back bone if you need it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ive heard good things about them.....Never have tried one...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought he had sold XT Calls????


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2010)

yep, steve makes the best one's in my opinion.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried some a couple of years back.  For some reason they just didn't jive with my "style".  Lots of folks rave about them and I have no doubt they are fine calls, I just couldn't get them to run for me.    

Maybe I need to try them again?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I tried some a couple of years back.  For some reason they just didn't jive with my "style".  Lots of folks rave about them and I have no doubt they are fine calls, I just couldn't get them to run for me.
> 
> Maybe I need to try them again?



i'd give them another shot.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 1, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'd give them another shot.



I just might do that but I found some calls about 3 years ago that I swear were made just for me.  Ton of money it took to find them too.

I need to holler at Steve and see what he has similar to what I'm running now.  Might try the one TC is talking about.


----------



## BurdDawg (Feb 1, 2010)

I been using them about 4 years ,started back when the were color coded , Best diaphrams out there IMHO, I kind like the Havoc for spring and Extreme Kee for fall , Got some on order now. Steve a nice guy to deal with,,


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 1, 2010)

absolutely love them.  Need to order a couple more.


----------



## TR Call Maker (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't remember what he calls them but the three reed split V is awsome for me. Easy to blow and easy to soft call on.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 1, 2010)

The Xtreme Kee is my current favorite mouth call.  It's very versatile and has good sound.  It's got a very high call to kill ratio for me the last couple years.


----------



## striper commander (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the havoc.


----------



## Tailstalker (Feb 1, 2010)

The orange Havocs are hard to beat........


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 2, 2010)

Tailstalker said:


> The orange Havocs are hard to beat........




Dang TC look what you done did.

Got ole re-incarnated Kangster banned.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Feb 2, 2010)

Was that the gAtor ?


----------



## TK1 (Feb 2, 2010)

David Mills said:


> I thought he had sold XT Calls????



My brother has the rights to them but I stll make the calls...


----------



## TK1 (Feb 2, 2010)

tr call maker said:


> don't remember what he calls them but the three reed split v is awsome for me. Easy to blow and easy to soft call on.



riot


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 2, 2010)

....and they kill turkeys.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 2, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> Was that the gAtor ?




I think so


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 2, 2010)

TK1 said:


> My brother has the rights to them but I stll make the calls...




sending pm


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 2, 2010)

PM sent......


----------



## TK1 (Feb 2, 2010)

PM's answered


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 2, 2010)

The Havoc and Extreme Kee Kee are great mouth calls!

The Extreme Kee Kee is one of the easiest calls to run I have seen.


----------



## TK1 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am humbled here...I see some of my original customers from way back when...!...Thanks guys!...


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 2, 2010)

va longbeard said:


> The Havoc and Extreme Kee Kee are great mouth calls!
> 
> The Extreme Kee Kee is one of the easiest calls to run I have seen.




X2, Dang I got to get mine ordered.


----------



## TK1 (Feb 2, 2010)

So easy to use


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for sharing the video.  Lot of guys would do well to emulate her.


----------



## TK1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> thanks for sharing the video.  Lot of guys would do well to emulate her.



she does well...doesnt practice, but does well...Just shows how easy the calls actually work...and how well...nuff said...for now


----------



## Turkey Comander (Feb 3, 2010)

She's got a good yelp.....thought she had a turkey tied up.


----------



## TK1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> She's got a good yelp.....thought she had a turkey tied up.



I wish she would listen to me and practice.....


----------



## daleb (Feb 3, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> Any of you guys ever try any XT diaphrams from Steve Kinder from PA ?
> 
> I've been using his Extreme Kee for several years with great success both spring and fall. It's takes hardly any air to whisper turkey and has plenty of back bone if you need it.


I am a sucker for new calls . How do i get them?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

daleb said:


> I am a sucker for new calls . How do i get them?



contact TK1 who posted in this thread.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Steve
What call is she yelpin on in that video?


----------



## TK1 (Feb 3, 2010)

wisturkeyhunter said:


> Steve
> What call is she yelpin on in that video?



Chaos


----------



## DukeBoy30 (Feb 3, 2010)

Great video you. I bet your proud of her.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

TK1, that girl is amazing with a turkey call. I wish I could be half as good as her!


----------



## Turkey Comander (Feb 3, 2010)

He wishes he was too


----------



## TK1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> He wishes he was too


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 4, 2010)

She's an above average girl. How's she doing in school?

                    BOB


----------



## TK1 (Feb 4, 2010)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> She's an above average girl. How's she doing in school?
> 
> BOB



She hates it unfortunately.....


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 10, 2010)

Like the new website.

http://xtcalls.net/index.html


----------



## striper commander (Feb 10, 2010)

He makes some real good calls. They are all I use now.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 10, 2010)

I've used them two years now.  Love the havoc.  Reminds me it's about time to order some more...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 10, 2010)

The call I got was okay but the tape was way too stiff for me.  I think it was the Havoc.


----------



## striper commander (Feb 10, 2010)

I cut all of mine to the shape I want.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 11, 2010)

300mag said:


> I cut all of mine to the shape I want.




Me too but it was still too stiff.


----------



## howl (Feb 11, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Me too but it was still too stiff.



I thought so too. Haven't liked it on any of the brands I've seen it on. If you like the design you can get it made with different tape if you look at other brands.


----------



## TR Call Maker (Feb 11, 2010)

I placed my order a week ago and looking foward to them arriving. Thanks Steve


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 11, 2010)

howl said:


> I thought so too. Haven't liked it on any of the brands I've seen it on. If you like the design you can get it made with different tape if you look at other brands.


With respect, I disagree.  You can get a 3 reed split-v from one call maker and it won’t be the same as a 3 reed split-v from another.  Different call makers may get their latex from different sources which may be manufactured differently from others.  Different call makers may use a thinner or thicker gauge latex plus they don’t all stretch them the same.


----------



## striper commander (Feb 11, 2010)

David Mills said:


> With respect, I disagree.  You can get a 3 reed split-v from one call maker and it won’t be the same as a 3 reed split-v from another.  Different call makers may get their latex from different sources which may be manufactured differently from others.  Different call makers may use a thinner or thicker gauge latex plus they don’t all stretch them the same.



That's right David, I have used other calls with a cut similiar to havoc's but they don't sound the same. But everyone has to find something that works for them and havoc's are what I have been using for a few years.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2010)

TR Call Maker said:


> I placed my order a week ago and looking foward to them arriving. Thanks Steve




Me too


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2010)

300mag said:


> I cut all of mine to the shape I want.



I do too,  great calls


----------



## howl (Feb 11, 2010)

David Mills said:


> With respect, I disagree.  You can get a 3 reed split-v from one call maker and it won’t be the same as a 3 reed split-v from another.  Different call makers may get their latex from different sources which may be manufactured differently from others.  Different call makers may use a thinner or thicker gauge latex plus they don’t all stretch them the same.



You are correct. It would not be exactly the same. That may be important if finding the exact sound is of utmost importance. To add to the topic: are XT calls consistent enough that one can rely on getting the exact same sound from every example of a model they purchase?


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 11, 2010)

howl said:


> To add to the topic: are XT calls consistent enough that one can rely on getting the exact same sound from every example of a model they purchase?


All the ones I've got have been.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 15, 2010)

Received my calls. Thanks. Sound great.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 15, 2010)

erniesp said:


> Received my calls. Thanks. Sound great.



which one's did you go with?


----------



## silvestris (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't use the mouth yelper as much as my other callers, but when I do, it will always be an XT.  Excellent callers, Steve.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 15, 2010)

The Havoc and the Kee Kee


----------



## TK1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Our calls arent for everyone thats for sure..and knowing that the tape breaks in shortly and will withstand a season or 3...we keep using it..We are offering an orange tape on the Havoc this year and it can be added to other calls with special request.a few members here have tried it..maybe they will chime in..


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 16, 2010)

I will say this. The black tape takes some time to break in. It doesn't fit perfectly to your mouth right away like some softer taped calls do. BUT....that's a great thing!  Most calls that feel great right off the bat feel like mush in your mouth once they are broken in. That black tape on the XTs is awesome and will keep it's form through the whole season once you've broken it in. 

For the guys who go buy calls the night before season opens, I would say these aren't for them. But that tape is awesome IMO. 

If you want a little bit of a softer option the orange stuff that's new this year seems to be the way to go. I really like it so far. Not quite as stiff. But I haven't run I through a whole season yet. So far I really like it though.


----------



## bangbird (Feb 16, 2010)

I love the black tape/stiffer tape.  If all we had was soft tape I wouldn't be able to use a mouth call.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 16, 2010)

running to the mailbox every day now...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 16, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I tried some a couple of years back.  For some reason they just didn't jive with my "style".  Lots of folks rave about them and I have no doubt they are fine calls, I just couldn't get them to run for me.



I also tried them but like others better.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2010)

Me too Foreman.  Mine I had didn't make it through the season before the latex separated and got very loose.  I had to toss it!


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 16, 2010)

I can honestly say I've never had that issue and I've been using them for several years running now.  I'd have gotten in touch with TK1 on that call....must have just gotten one that needed to be replaced and I'm sure he'd have done it for you.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Me too Foreman.  Mine I had didn't make it through the season before the latex separated and got very loose.  I had to toss it!



i'm sure it happens on occasion.  i have used one of steve's calls for 2 season's (going on 3) with no issues.  give them another try if you wish, or just go with whichever you prefer.  the xt's work for me and are the one's i reach for first, but that doesn't mean i will not have another call or two to throw at them at any given time.


----------



## bangbird (Feb 16, 2010)

If you don't take care of a call it won't last.  Don't leave it in direct sunlight, don't leave it in heat period like inside your vest in a hot car, wash it off after each use (bacteria from your mouth will break down the latex), etc.  Also latex will absorb moisture so keeping a call in your mouth for hours while hunting isn't a good idea either.  If I run a call hard for a couple days it will get worn out.  I don't worry about it though I just make new ones, but if I was paying for them I'd take care of them.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I can honestly say I've never had that issue and I've been using them for several years running now.  I'd have gotten in touch with TK1 on that call....must have just gotten one that needed to be replaced and I'm sure he'd have done it for you.



You are right.  I am not bashing him by no means.  He makes a great call and also told me who I needed to see in person to get one at the NWTF that was held in Atlanta a few years back.  He was very helpful.  I was just expressing my experiences with them.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2010)

bangbird said:


> If you don't take care of a call it won't last.  Don't leave it in direct sunlight, don't leave it in heat period like inside your vest in a hot car, wash it off after each use (bacteria from your mouth will break down the latex), etc.  Also latex will absorb moisture so keeping a call in your mouth for hours while hunting isn't a good idea either.  If I run a call hard for a couple days it will get worn out.  I don't worry about it though I just make new ones, but if I was paying for them I'd take care of them.




I keep them in the fridge after every hunt and wash them off as well.

I did have to throw a woodhaven red wasp away yesterday.  It had some black stuff on it and I don't dip!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 16, 2010)

mailbox was good to me today.  Thanks Steve


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 18, 2010)

mailbox finally produced today.  The Xt Kee is my favorite so far.  It's real easy to put some personality in it...going from clear to raspy.  Thanks Again Steve


----------



## silvestris (Feb 18, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I keep them in the fridge after every hunt and wash them off as well.
> 
> I did have to throw a woodhaven red wasp away yesterday.  It had some black stuff on it and I don't dip!



Man, you messed up.  That was the sound coming out of it.


----------

